# Mercury Bichloride Bottles



## ACLbottles (Jul 20, 2013)

I have two poison bottles that both contained mercury bichloride. I was wondering if anyone knows the value of the two bottles. The first one is a cobalt blue bottle with a screw top.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 20, 2013)

The next one is amber, and it has "Poison" embossed on the back twice. This one is corked, and it still has some remains of the tablets inside. I'm not going to try to open it.[]


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a picture of the back of the bottles. The cobalt one only has a few lines embossed on each side, so it seems kind of dangerous compared to the amber one.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 20, 2013)

Last picture of the other side of the cobalt one.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay, so I found out that the amber one is a Kv-1 because of another post, but does anyone know the value of it with the label? I am also very curious about the cobalt one.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 20, 2013)

Well Johnathon the cobalt one has a transfer bead under the cap, so if you take the cap off - I am sure you will see two vertical seams on the glass.  This will tell you that the bottle was made on an ABM -  Automatic Bottle Machine.  The transfer bead held the parison hanging in the mold until the blowhead covered the finish and blew the glass out in the final mold, that was closed around the bottom plate.  
 These are really only good for recycling as far as value.
 The other one might have some value.  I see where you had seen the thread about them.  That one might be a $ 30 or 40 - bottle.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2013)

The KV-1s are common enough that the label doesn't increase the value much.  The other I am unfamiliar with.  I cant find it in any of my books. It has an English design, but has an American label.  Could be re-purposed, but there are several US bottles with English designs documented.  I will have to forward this off to the others to see if anyone has seen this before.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2013)

Forgot to ask, any embossing on the base of the cobalt bottle?


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 27, 2013)

Poison_Us, here is a picture of the base of the bottle.


----------



## poisoned (Aug 29, 2013)

I am interested in the bottle with the tablets! I'm trying an experiment with the tablets to see how long it would take for one to dissolve in two ounces of whiskey. Willing to purchase for $50...


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 29, 2013)

Contrary to what Red thinks, I think that cobalt one has some value.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 29, 2013)

Design patent on the cobalt one was issued in 1938 to J. Fulcher and assigned to Maryland Glass, so definitely an American bottle.  Here is the link to the design patent:

Design Patent Link


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2013)

there are a lot of Lilly collectors out there. That may increase the value of the amber one. I have had good luck selling early Eli Lilly bottles.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 30, 2013)

Now why didnt I think of that!  Good work, nhpharm!  Always enjoy finding the patents to the bottles we collect.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  poisoned
> 
> I am interested in the bottle with the tablets! I'm trying an experiment with the tablets to see how long it would take for one to dissolve in two ounces of whiskey. Willing to purchase for $50...


 

 I've got several ounces of pure Mercury Bichloride (plenty of tablets too but ya want the un-cut goods []), and when mixed with some sugar of lead it makes for a bracing and delicious mixer.


----------

